# New Meds Again



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Was just wondering if anyone has had experience with Klonopin for the treatment of anxiety/diarrhea? What I was taking, Tranxene, now has magnesium in it after all these years and we all know what that does. I can't do the SSRI's as they make matters worse. Also, can't do Librium, Xanax, Ativan, etc. so am hoping this will do the trick for the anxiety and the "D". Haven't picked it up yet so don't know dose or frequency but just wondered if anyone has used this. If so, any negative side effects? Thanks!


----------

